# Rod wrapper for sale



## Stix Productions (Feb 20, 2013)

Rod wrapper for sale great condition. Comes with dryer, thread carriage, 27 spools of pro wrap thread, and rail extension.$250. Contact Dalton at 8507973381


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

What brand/model system is this?


----------



## Stix Productions (Feb 20, 2013)

It is a PAC bay pro wrapper


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

Dang, if I hadn't just won an eBay auction right after I asked I'd definitely be interested!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

PM Sent


----------

